# Reverse Tethering in Ubuntu For Android



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

Is this possible to use my broadband in my Ubuntu for my android too? Means can my ubuntu pc create a hotspot somehow so that I can connect my android to it? I have wired broadband connection to my pc.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi, have a look at Share Internet Connection With Android in Ubuntu 14.04.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

wmorri said:


> Hi, have a look at Share Internet Connection With Android in Ubuntu 14.04.


http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/02/wifi-hotspot-ubuntu-laptop-android/
I was reading this. Seems like it missed something important to tell. Shouldn't I need something to remit the connection? An antenna or a USB - something?
If so, then what exactly I need? Wireless cards, wireless USB, any other special devices - what?

And at another place I read Ubuntu can only create weak WEP connections and not strong WPA connections. What about that? I mean true or not? If true then what to do for protection?


----------

